# My BLACK rbs



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

They turn dark like this in the evenings.


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

they look like in stress...but nice tank set up bro!



Stugge said:


> They turn dark like this in the evenings.
> [snapback]1065606[/snapback]​


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow they look hot


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet tank


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nah its not stress , they are even more calm when they turn that dark.


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

stress is usually when they lose their colour and turn more silvery


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Amazing tank set up man! Those reds look super nice that way.
More sinister!


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

youve got since a nice tank man


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

Stugge said:


> Nah its not stress , they are even more calm when they turn that dark.
> [snapback]1065617[/snapback]​


i agree.... awsome tank man,


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

those reds are READY FOR WAR!







they look perfect.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

that tank and the fish in it are awesome dude


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

perfact tank sweet piranha


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Stugge has an Awesome Set-up!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

awsome i hope my reds turn out like that. does anyone know how to? cause i dont see alot of them is it just the piranha or somthin you do?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn i really like your setup


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> awsome i hope my reds turn out like that. does anyone know how to? cause i dont see alot of them is it just the piranha or somthin you do?
> [snapback]1066139[/snapback]​


Thanks all for the comments!








qickshot They do this when they feel safe and like the place they are in.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Relik said:


> stress is usually when they lose their colour and turn more silvery
> [snapback]1065698[/snapback]​


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice tank and fish !!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Awesome setup and sweet looking reds


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Stugge said:


> They turn dark like this in the evenings.


Wow Stugge,

Your Reds do look good in that tank. You have a big group there. I have 4 Terns in 150 gallon tank. But I can see your tank is longer than mine (152,5 cm). How long is it?

I do not believe in that stress talk. Reds are dark when they get bigger.
I have also noticed that usually the alfa is the darkest one.

Regards,


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> Stugge said:
> 
> 
> > They turn dark like this in the evenings.
> ...


Thanks for the nice words.

My tank is 200cm long

I see that you live in finland were did you get your terns from?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Stugge said:


> Nah its not stress , they are even more calm when they turn that dark.
> [snapback]1065617[/snapback]​












That is a beautiful setup with beautiful fish.
Always nice to see other people that have a large number of fish well kept in a tank like that.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great colors on those guys i love dark reds














!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I really like your tank. I like the substrate a lot, as it is unusual. It has a reddish tint to it. The color of it almost reminds me of a cinnamon sugar graham cracker.








~Taylor~


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

your tank and p's really are outstanding


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

there are no words or actions that can express how good the tank and reds really look.

oh and killerbee..... thats a sick avatar u have, that is one crazy drift.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

that tank is just amazing

ian


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice setup and fish!

and finally a chance to state the only words in swedish I know:

SVENSKA FLIGOR KNULLA BEST ...









(Don't know if the spelling's correct)


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

captinmo187 said:


> oh and killerbee..... thats a sick avatar u have, that is one crazy drift.
> [snapback]1068576[/snapback]​


i was watchin those pretty slides for like a min. before i read this, ha.

how old are those reds neways?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I love the color. Mine looked exactly like that b4 I sold them to a breeder...


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > oh and killerbee..... thats a sick avatar u have, that is one crazy drift.
> ...


Thanks all for the nice words!

They are 2-2,5 years old


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

sexy p's


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

you have very mature lookin rb's nice tank by the way


----------

